# turbokits.com



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

does anyone know if turbokits.com is trustable??


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

They seem like decent guys. They recently opened up a walk-in shop not far from where I live, so they now have a physical address as well as an internet presence. Good prices on Garrett turbos too. I spoke with Grant when I was there.

Bob


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I look at there site all the time, just give em' call.


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

bc ive been looking at their site and they got a sfr turbo kit posted for my specv and the pics look just like the ssr but its a kit that i want bc of the hks ssqv is available with it and it puts out 289 whp


----------

